# Smoking snack sticks in master built smoker



## dirtybird

Any ideas on how long and what temp to set for smoking snack sticks


----------



## crankybuzzard

Which Master Built do you have?

Most of us start our sticks at 120 for 1.5 - 2 hours without smoke so the exterior can dry.  Then we bump up the temp to 130 and add smoke.  Every 30 minutes after that, we bump the temp up 10 degrees until the pit temperature is 170.  Then we allow the sticks to smoke/cook until the internal temperature (IT) of the sticks is 152-155 degrees. 

As for how long, well it depends...  If you're only doing a few sticks, 4-6 hours, if you're loading the pit up with a LOT of cold mass, many many hours...  Diameter also comes into play, as does ambient temperatures and smoker placement.

Confused yet?


----------



## dirtybird

Haha it is confusing! 
I have the 30" digital electric smoker from master built. Numerous people told me it's a great smoker. Reviews on line also were great. Some of it is confusing but once I start getting into it , I think I'll be ok. Thanks for the info


----------



## wurm slinger

I have the 40" electric and was also wondering about the vent on the side, I read where some leave it open some close it some open and then close. I would think the moisture would need to escape. I typically run batches of meat sticks of 5-10 pounds at a time.


----------



## davidski

i do the 5/8 LEM snack casings @ 225 with 2 probes and pull the meat @ 160. put in a ziplock and throw in a ice water chest.


----------



## johnnyb54

Wurm Slinger said:


> I have the 40" electric and was also wondering about the vent on the side, I read where some leave it open some close it some open and then close. I would think the moisture would need to escape. I typically run batches of meat sticks of 5-10 pounds at a time.


Side vent open all the way.


----------



## dirtybird

Hello, how long do you leave your sticks in the smoker and at what temp


----------



## johnnyb54

dirtybird said:


> Hello, how long do you leave your sticks in the smoker and at what temp


Dirty bird here is a link to the snack sticks I made in y MES. Hopefully this will help you.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/182703/inaugural-smoke-on-the-40in-mes-snack-sticks


----------

